# "I want a treat"



## ally with cookie

post pics of you bunny wanting a treat.

cookie wanted a banana treat.

photo credit to my twin enna


----------



## kathy5




----------



## Johncdn

Gimmie...






*GIMMIE....*


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Pleeeeease


----------



## we3pnuts

"WILL YOU JUST GIVE ME THE RAISIN, PPPPLEASE!"




This is a sequence of photos, not a video.


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## Bo B Bunny

If I look really cute and pathetic, maybe she'll give me a goodie!


----------



## browneyedgal

gimme the craisin!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I think everyone has seen this one, but I have to post one more time:


----------



## naturestee

And I wasn't holding a single treat!






Another view- same pose same spot, and I'm not standing anywhere near the silly bugger!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG Look at that bunny standing straight! LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

You wouldn't believe these two when Daddy's has fries :nope:.

Angel






Snuff


----------



## Bo B Bunny

FRENCH FRIES?! Bo would turn his nose up and flick his head as if I were offending him!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> FRENCH FRIES?!


Yep...:sofa: They love them! 

Those pics were taken just last week right after hubby walked in the door with his "sack" of food:shock:. I have hardened down on hubby though. They only get them once a week now. They get so mad when he has them and they don't get any:shock:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's how our dog is! LOL! And we put her on a "diet"...... NO PEOPLE FOOD! She's constantly depressed now!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> That's how our dog is! LOL! And we put her on a "diet"...... NO PEOPLE FOOD! She's constantly depressed now!


Yeah, dogs are bad about people food. My hubby had a golden retriever when I met him and whoa was she wanting people food all the time. You couldn't eat without her sitting and staring at you:shock:.


----------



## browneyedgal

Heres another one


----------



## Bo B Bunny

awww what a pretty baby!


----------



## browneyedgal

Thanks Bo B. Mimi LOVES human sweeties / treats. Sheeats TicTacs, believe it or not?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

MINT! I can see her liking those! 

She's adorable!


----------



## MikeScone

Here's Scone MacBunny in his "I want a Craisin" pose:


----------



## browneyedgal

Scone's adorable!! ... :biggrin2:


----------



## ani-lover

these are from when he was little begging for yogurt


----------



## Brandy456

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s255/beware_toxic_baby_gurl/029.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## misplacedfarmgirl




----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at that bunny in da carrot stick bag!!! LOL!

MIMI Likes TIC TACS?!?!

She's a hoot. She's also adorable  

How can anyone not fall in love with her eyes? She's just so pretty and kind looking.


----------



## lagadvocate

Begging for the coveted Craisin!


----------



## Becknutt

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Here's Scone MacBunny in his "I want a Craisin" pose:



He is BEAUTIFUL! I picture him with a british accent "Another Craisen here please"

I have the hardest time catching Ruby standing up, she is quick to get down when the camera comes out!


----------



## Becknutt

*lagadvocate wrote: *


> Begging for the coveted Craisin!


No one could say no to this face!


----------



## Becknutt

Ruby






Floppy


----------



## karnana3

Is Floppy sitting with his leg out to the side?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Flopsy was born with a disfigured leg.


----------



## Becknutt

Thanks Bo!

Yes,Floppy was born with a crooked leg. That picture is a great example of how he has overcome his disability.


----------



## aurora369

I'll have to get some pictures of Sekura and Sugar begging. They are absolutely hilarious! You'd think I'd been starving them for weeks the way they act when the treat bag rustles.

--Dawn


----------



## Becknutt

LOL! That is an adorable picture!!


----------



## SecurityStacey

Please Momma can I have a craisin?


----------



## iheartBandit

haha! i love the trio in the cage! it's nice to find people as into bunnies as i am. people at work just don't get it when i talk about mine. here's another older one of her searching for something good.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Here is Sippi this past summer, wanting a blackberry! 











Bruce this past summer....I can't remember what I had...






Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Can I please have my banana chip!




Don't mind if i have this bag?


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's Toby begging for a craisin. This is just a frame from a short video that I took.


----------



## Epic_win

"Please Mama?"


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Ya know, as sad as it is....... I'm glad your friend didn't want Addie anymore! She's adorable and I'm glad she has you to beg from!


----------



## Epic_win

I love Addie more than anything 

I'm glad now that she didn't want her either. Now she's all mine!!!!!


----------



## 12354somebunny

Apple time!


----------



## kherrmann3

Yesterday, Will was laying on top of the top (over the covers) and I was feeding Toby craisins. Toby was in craisin-frenzy mode, and was tearing up all over the bed to find the stupid things. Will was in the way of where the craisin fell (well, Will put his leg over the craisin) and poor little Toby was beside himself. He wound up sticking his nose/head/shoulders up Will's pants leg. The look on Will's face was priceless!


----------



## RexyRex

gimme, Gimme, GIMME!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Is that GIXXER?! :hearts:


----------



## RexyRex

Yes ma'am, it is! I've really been wanting to update my blog, but I've been using my camera from work. Now that our technician broke his I had to give him mine 

I've decided to bite the bullet and buy my own with my tax return so when that happens LOOK OUT! I'll have you on Gixxer overload


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:clapping:YES!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hazel wants a mango treat


----------



## pOker

BUMP*


----------



## cheryl

Marley says...you haves a treat for me mum?






Oh well..i will looks for it myself







I have posted this picture in my blog before lol


----------



## Bre80Rai

Jax:






Ronin:


----------



## butsy

fine, i'll pout until i get my treats ! lolol.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Kody is never lady-like when it comes to her carrots :biggrin2:


----------



## itsazoo




----------



## Kizza

Rocky chews his cage when he wants something, usually food, so uncute lol


----------



## Cozybunny

Cozy politely waiting for a treat


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931




----------



## Alee C.

Ok, I'm in the basket now where are those easter candies you promised me?


----------



## ZRabbits




----------



## cwolfec

Cozybunny wrote:


> Cozy politely waiting for a treat



CozyBunny- what kid of rabbit is Cozy?! She (or he) is the most beautiful bun ever!


----------



## silversky2668

"Pweeeease, mummy?"


----------



## mdith4him

These are so cute!! Here's a video of my bunnies getting treats:


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/IZ-qK800qEQ&list=UUNzxrqd0oYVo50SUMijqxTw&index=1&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Hyatt101

Love the video!


----------



## Hyatt101

My bunnies run around and jump in their cage and try to get to me when I go to even feed them!


----------



## meeka85

Miss Nova


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ash eating his treat!


----------



## JessicaK




----------



## JessicaK

And then, I apparently wasn't dishing out the 'nana chips fast enough...

[ame]http://youtu.be/xxOhS9_NFUk[/ame]


----------



## ILovePeanut

Peanut
6 months old
Lionhead/Broken Fox Otter

C'mon, Peanut! You can do it!


----------



## oliver&penelope

Penelope and Oliver stand tall for treats


----------

